# Brackish water plants?



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

I can't think of any plant I would put into a brackish tank besides anubias, and that is only going to do well in a slight brackish tank. 

Maybe you could go fully salt with them and do a marine macro algae planted tank, I know there are a lot of awesome marine plants you can easily get.


----------



## lydia rose (Mar 15, 2010)

i didnt actually know of any marine plants besides eelgrass...

some articles say that some types of val can be in BW.
can marine plants be put into BW?


----------



## trackhazard (Aug 24, 2006)

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/brackishsubwebindex/bracplants.htm

Also, brackish covers a pretty wide range of parameters. Most plants are ok in slightly brackish.

Green spotted puffer is a name for quite a few species of puffers. Some of them require full marine conditions when they grow and are only brackish when young. Make sure the puffers you are getting require brackish water throughout their lives.

-Charlie


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Mangroves?


----------



## lydia rose (Mar 15, 2010)

GSPs need low salinity as juvenilles, then slowly raised as they mature. 1.018 would be the highest i would ever keep them at, but only after a couple years. The size of the tank would allow me to get large swords and high lighting wont be a problem.

Arent mangroves supposed to be kept out of the water and their roots submerged only?
There's also a very high amount of wrong information out there about puffer fish especially dwarf and GSPs. 
would i be able to use FW and SW plants together as the salinity is raised?


----------



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

I've had java ferns and anubias in slightly brackish water. They did fine but grew very slolwly.


----------



## trackhazard (Aug 24, 2006)

lydia rose said:


> GSPs need low salinity as juvenilles, then slowly raised as they mature. 1.018 would be the highest i would ever keep them at, but only after a couple years. The size of the tank would allow me to get large swords and high lighting wont be a problem.
> 
> Arent mangroves supposed to be kept out of the water and their roots submerged only?
> There's also a very high amount of wrong information out there about puffer fish especially dwarf and GSPs.
> would i be able to use FW and SW plants together as the salinity is raised?


There's a lot of wrong information because the common name of GSP refers to a number of species, each with varying requirements for salinity as they get older.

Some plants do better in brackish than others. However, there are few plants that I know of that can exist in near marine conditions. The ones that can are typically sea grasses and those need fairly specific conditions in which to grow. Deep, nutritive sediment seems to be the major factor.

Basically, as you increase the salinity of the water, you will have to get rid of more and more plants. Most brackish areas don't have a lot of plant life in the water but many terrestrial plants can adapt to brackish conditions and live in brackish areas. You might want to look into doing something like a paludarium or a riparium if you really want a lot of vegetation in your tank.

Mangroves should have their leaves out of the water. Their roots are fine in the water.

-Charlie


----------



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

Mangrove's, to me, aren't really suitable for the aquarium. Unless there is a smaller species that I don't know about, mangrove's get huge.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

here's another link that might be helpful.

http://www.fishforums.net/index.php...ria/page__s__b3f148e3d6fa8f2e8af901b27855d427


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I've seen Java ferns, Anubias, and Vals all acclimated successfuly to brackish tanks. They have to be acclimated very slowly, though.


----------

